# Powys Livery yards



## willhegofirst (21 September 2014)

Hello all
We have just started the process of buying a house in Powys, near Old Church Stoke, so now I needs to find somewhere for the boy to live, can anyone give me any suggestions of DIY yards in the area as we are in South Bucks presently. have looked on Google maps and picked up on a manage locally, but of course have no ides if it's a yard or private.
Many Thanks


----------



## SuperH (21 September 2014)

I have mine at home so no personal experience of any but there is a Powys Horses facebook page that often has livery yard recommendations on it, might be worth checking out.


----------



## willhegofirst (21 September 2014)

Thanks SuperH I will check that out.


----------



## L&M (4 December 2014)

Just to let you know your nearest 'official' livery yard would be Bow House, nr Bishops castle (about 10 mins from Old Churchstoke). Bow House is fab but only do part livery onwards i.e. no diy.


----------



## willhegofirst (6 December 2014)

Thanks L&M I had found Bow House on line, looks very nice. The people we are buying from have talked to someone in the village who has a horse has agreed for them to give me their phone number so I will contact them when we know when we will be  moving up there for advice on local yards.


----------



## Funkyfilly024 (8 December 2014)

I live in montgomeryshire there's not too many yards around really in comparison with Shropshire next door. There are a couple near Abermule but not sure if that's too far for you.
Bow House though deffo near you and it has good facilities


----------



## willhegofirst (15 December 2014)

Thanks Funkyfilly024 we really will be on the border so Shropshire is as good as Powys, Bow House looks great, but certainly to start with as I won't have work, we will be living off one wage, will be out of my price range I would think. Abermule may be an option if I can't find anywhere nearer to start with.


----------



## FairyLights (18 December 2014)

http://www.bushfarmbandb.co.uk/liveryyard.html


----------



## mightymammoth (18 December 2014)

are you on facebook? If so I recommend joining " Livery Yards Are Us/Wales " really good group.


----------



## Funkyfilly024 (8 January 2015)

I think there used to be a riding school in the Hope Valley? Oakage? Not sure if it's still there.


----------



## willhegofirst (13 January 2015)

Thanks mm and ff have joined the livery yards r us fb page, loads of yards coming up, none in the right area yet. Yes Oakage riding centre in Hope Valley still there, is an option as a start, get the impression from their webpage they don't do all year turn out, which I really need with my boy. Although all being well we will complete this week! We don't plan to move up until May all being well, so I still have a bit of time and will be able to spend a bit more time in the area.


----------



## Funkyfilly024 (20 January 2015)

Welcome to the area, it's a lovley place to be, moved from Hampshire 10 years ago, best decision ever


----------

